# Big Fat Gypsy Wedding Halloween Costume help!?!!



## spittingpink (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, I decided I wanna do a Big Fat Gypsy Wedding costume for Halloween -    http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1350561/Big-Fat-Gypsy-Wedding-Sam-marries-gypsy-Pat-huge-dress.html   I've got a wig, tiara, orange make up, false eyelashes, some sparkly tulle in baby pink and I've been investigating and I've found some pink battery powered fairy lights, but I'm not sure what to do about the top half. I have a baby pink corset but its about 4 or 5 inches too small! grrr! (I was a size 24 now a size 26/28)   any ideas?


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the Big Fat Gypsy shows on TLC in Canada and US.

The ladies all look like they are wearing a corset - maybe to make the bottom part look so large.

What about long gloves? Or a wand?

You could have a lot of fun and go quite campy with this outfit.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw this show for the first time like 2 days ago lol.  These dresses they wear are craaaazy!   Have you checked out ebay for  a corset?


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah, problem is corsets in my size cost a fortune! plus I already have 3 so I cant justify another, but there is no way I'd loose enough weight to get into any of em in time!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 6, 2011)

Thrift shop or the salvation army??


----------



## vixie13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can you create an extendender for your current corset? Take a piece of fabric and attached eye hooks and loops to match with the existing ones in your corset.


----------



## vixie13 (Sep 6, 2011)

P.S. I love this site for plus size lingerie. The prices are not so bad for a corset. 

http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-size-lingerie/plus-size-corsets-bustiers-c-17.aspx


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *spittingpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, problem is corsets in my size cost a fortune! plus I already have 3 so I cant justify another, but there is no way I'd loose enough weight to get into any of em in time!


 If you check out the ones from china they should be no more than 10-15 bucks!  I've gotten like 3-4 myself


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, so....I pulled the ribbon out of both my corsets and put them in one and there is about a 4 inch gap on my back but it fits!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I've bout 10 meters of thicker ribbon to do it up with so it wont look gappy. I've bought 4 meters of pale pink bridal tulle and 3 meters of sparkly pink tulle and some elastic to make an over sized tutu and i've bid on some butterfly shaped battery powered fairy lights to stitch into the skirt.

Got full hair extensions and tiara and I've been looking at some sequin appliques to glue onto the corset....what else can I do?!! 

Oh yeah, I was thinking full on Jordan/Katie Price make up??


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah def needs to be over the top haha  can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 6, 2011)

I think the make up choices would look perfect - please show final pics!


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 7, 2011)

oh yes! there will be pictures!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 15, 2011)

UPDATE: Sneak peek of the outfit so far!!!! http://spittingpink.blogspot.com/2011/09/halloween-costume-sneak-peek.html


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 15, 2011)

so amazing!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great! What shoes are you going to wear with the outfit?


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 16, 2011)

Cant decide on just some lil ballet pumps or trainers! Lol


----------



## violynn12 (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.corset-story.com       Try this site.  The corsets are relatively inexpensive.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 29, 2011)

ITS HERE!!!!!

HALLOWEEN HAS ARRIVED!!!!

http://spittingpink.blogspot.com/2011/10/what-you-have-all-been-waiting-for.html





More pics of me and my friends on my blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sashagrey (Mar 24, 2018)

I was recently teaching a class in Pakistan and found out that it is tradition to do photographs 6 months to a year in advance so there are photographs for the guests to look at. I love hearing about other traditions and it's natural reflective quality and this needs to replaced to create a more youthful appearance. If you find that your shimmer is too strong cut it for powders use with Zaheer Abbas bridal dresses and translucent powder for creamy or liquid illuminators use moisturizer or mix it with foundation. For large pores apply a little highlighter and gently wipe it off the high areas this will leave the deep areas lighter, softening the look.


----------

